# No Upfront Cost to Advertise Your Business



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Instead of buying pricey print ads that may or may not reach your target clients, *YOURBESTDEALS.com *provides no-cost advertising in the form of daily "BEST DEAL" coupons, AND we give you access to your coupons sales so you can see how many are selling.

Your deal is sent to thousands of potential customers through media outlets like Facebook and Twitter, driving new business straight to you! Our target audience are college educated, social media savvy consumers with money to spend and interests that mirror what your business offers.

*EVERYONE WINS - *customers get a great deal, and you get tons of free exposure to new customers, longterm growth (statistics show that 9 out of 10 coupon users will return for repeat business), plus a portion of every coupon that sells, and no credit card fees!

*Yourbestdeals.com* features an exclusive deal that attracts new customers to your business. We work with you to customize a deal that best suits your needs. We then deliver your deal to thousands of potential customers via e-mail, phone apps, Facebook, Twitter, etc from our ever-expanding database. Then when the coupons sell, we share the proceeds, even if they don't redeem it! So if we win, you win.

You choose what deal you want to offer.
You name the terms.
You decide how long it runs and how many coupons you want to sell.
You enjoy new customers plus a check every month from half of the proceeds of coupons sold.

Contact me and we will get started putting your deal together!


----------

